# Strange Microsoft Commercial



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 5, 2008)

What is this all about?!

Strange Microsoft Commercial


----------



## Quickened (Sep 5, 2008)

Comfy shoes


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 5, 2008)

Funny. Big Top points.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 5, 2008)

Teaser.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 5, 2008)

I didn't get it, I didn't get it at all. Lawrence is right, teaser.


----------



## matt01 (Sep 5, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> What is this all about?!
> 
> Strange Microsoft Commercial



It is about getting people to talk about it, before they finally show us that wonderful computer which can be eaten like a cake...


----------



## BlueEyedU2Fan (Sep 5, 2008)

This video is sooo much better: [video=youtube;3HA4lSUhlbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HA4lSUhlbw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow. How much did they pay for those cameos?


----------



## jfschultz (Sep 5, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> Wow. How much did they pay for those cameos?



$10,000,000 for Jerry Seinfeld.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Sep 5, 2008)

the bending of shoes, wearing them in shower, = perhaps an allusion to the durability of MS programs? multi purpose, rugged.

the food refrences- probably to help with the attempt at making MS have "hip" appeal

just my spin atleast


----------



## tellville (Sep 5, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> What is this all about?!
> 
> Strange Microsoft Commercial



Personally, I thought it kind of sucked. If they are trying to reach a new generation and battle the Mac ads they really need a "cooler" personality and actor (Jerry Seinfield is not cool for the younger gen and he looks really old now to) and they need a better writer. Catchy music would help too. 

On the other hand, that "Bill Gates Retirement" clip was awesome! I guess Bill's a democrat


----------



## Beoga (Sep 5, 2008)

tellville said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > What is this all about?!
> ...



That is what I was thinking!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm wondering if it will some how tie into the "Windows Mojave" ads that are airing now. If they are going for cool and trendy, they're not doing a very good job of it.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 5, 2008)

Why would we want to eat our computers?


----------

